# Welcome to the New Zealand/Australia TiVo Forums!



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Peter_Arura (Nov 19, 2009)

Agreed, thanks for setting it up. Hope it goes well. Peter.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Thought I'd round out the trio of Peters by also saying hi and thanks.

For those new to TiVo downunder, we also have another Australian based forum specifically aimed at Australian and New Zealand TiVo users:

forums.oztivo.net

It has been around for a number of years supporting the local Series 1 TiVo community, and has grown to also support the Series 3's as they have been introduced.

I'm happy to be part of both 

Peter.


----------



## Pepito (Jan 7, 2009)

Peter Redmer said:


> Welcome and enjoy!


Thanks mate !

Greetings from Australia


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Welcome to our Aussie friends.  It's always been my dream to go to Australia. Please don't make me have to moderate you, lol.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

Any reason the forum title has New Zealand first? Us Aussies not only had TiVo before New Zealand, but we are the better country also 

Glad to finally have a local board to post to here.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

And A comes before N also


----------



## gpithoulas (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi community,

I can't seem to synch up my TV Desktop Plus app with my DVR, specifically music and video, photo has worked in the past and just this morning i can't seem to synch that up either.

I've checked all the network connections all seem ok, I'm on the net, Any thoughts???

GP


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Have you tried rebooting both units?

This can help with lost connections.

Peter.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

Should we have Australian and New Zealand based moderators for this forum? IMHO I would split the above two posts into a new topic.


----------

